# elavil/fibromyalgia/ibs



## Guest (Feb 20, 2001)

My doctor has just prescribed elavil for me to help with my sleep problems and fibromyalgia. Has anyone else tried elavil? If so did it help? What were the side effects? How strong was your prescription? Did it aggravate ibs? Your input is greatly appreciated.------------------Mildred


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Mildred,Elevil or more commonly known as amitriptylin works wonders for some people.i personally cant take it but my husband takes 100mg a night to prevent migrains and it puts him right to sleep. It wont hurt your IBS--if anything i would think it would help.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mildred:I also went on elavil (amitriptylene) when I was first diagnosed with fm. I didn't stay on it too long because I had a reaction to it. I know that it has helped many people. One of the symptoms for me was craving sweets and being thirsty. I drank a lot of water because my mouth was always dry. Probably a good thing. From what I can remember I think it was 10 mg a day taken a few hours prior to bedtime. I don't recall it aggravating my ibs. Good luck I hope that it works for you.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi.I took Amitriptyline (Elavil) for over 6 years. My Doctor told me I needed it to manage the pain from the migraines and the FMS. I took 10 mg. at bedtime and it did give me a good nights rest, but it did not help any of the pain. It was then increased to 20 mg., with still no results. Finally, a new Doctor told me to stop taking it---that it was obvious it wasn't doing anything for me. (Over 6 years of being dumb enough to listen to a Doctor who didn't listen to me!!)I also experienced side effects from it. It really "tore" up my stomach---made me feel hungry all the time---almost like I had an ulcer (that knawing hunger type feel that is not true hunger), and I gained 40 lbs. and could not loose it no matter what while I was on it. And my Doctor told me it wasn't from the medicine---yah, right! It did not affect the IBS one way or the other.Elavil seems to help some people, so by all means give it a try. If you experience unpleasant side effects, discontinue it. Good luck and keep in touch.Karen


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Well I can see why nobody would want to take a lot of meds, just by reading some of the possible side-effects from the Nursing 2000 Drug Handbook. Here they are for Elavil:CNS: coma, seizures, hallucinations, delusions, disorientation, ataxia, tremor, perpheral neuropathy, anxiety, insominia, restlessness, drowsiness, dizziness, weakness, fatigue, headache, extrapyramidial reactions.CV: MI, stroke , arrthythmias, heart block, orthostatic hypotension, tachycardia, ECG changes, hypertension.EENT: blurred vision, tinnitus, mydriasis, increased intraocular pressure.GI: dry mouth, nausea, vominting, anorexia, epigastric distress, diarrhea, constipation, paralytic ileus.GU: urine retention.Hematologic: agranulocytosis, thrombocytopenia, leukopenia, eosinohilia.Skin: rash uticaria, photosensitivity.Other: diaphoresis, hypersensitivity reaction, edema.After abrupt withdrawal of long-term therapy: nausea, headache, malaise (does not indicate addiction).I was on 10mg at night for 3 wks. Made me drousy in the A.M., and it didn't work any better than Benadryl for me so I stopped it. It may be different for you.For me, drying type medications like this one, just make me a little more constipated, so I really have to increase my fiber and fluids.Of course, they will tell you that these symptoms are rare, and most of the serious ones probably are. Didn't mean to scare you all! [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 02-21-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

I've been on Elavil for about 6 months now and have to say that it has helped the muscular side of my syndrome dramatically. It also helps me sleep properly (probaby how it helps the muscles). I've had only a few minor side effects such as thirst for the first few weeks and a little weight gain (well 20lbs actually) which I'm struggling to lose. It also gave me a "hangover" for the first few days which nearly made me stop taking it. Overall I've had a good experience with it and would rather have the benefits than not take it.


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

Elavil has helped my IBS/fibro/sleep problems a great deal. However, it has had some negative side effects. Though I cant be sure all of the side effects were due to the drug. Just like others, I started at 10mg/night and leveled off at 20 mg/nt. I have been on it most recently for about 1.5 yrs. I'm 38 male, had IBS-D/(occasional C) for about 12 years..I was also on elavil for a couple of years in 94-95.. then IBS went into near remission.. for about 2-3 yrs.. symptoms recurred in 98-99.. i got back on elavil after trying a lot of naturopathic meds to no avail..Negative side effects - I started having the worst sleep problems (waking up in middle of sleep, at 3 or 4 am) after I stopped taking elavil.. since getting back on elavil.. my sleep is more regular.. after taking the drug for about 6 months.. my BMs started to get more regular, less frequent, better formed.. I had a similar long term response to elavil both times.. I also have the more minor side effects such as dryness of tongue, cravings, etc. Weight gain.. I was losing weight with IBS.. so with elavil.. I was fortunate to gain some of that weight back..However, the help I get from elavil is not all that I need to improve.. I need to supplement with a lot of other things such as: fiber, vitamins, relaxation exercises/yoga, modify work goals, life style.. etc.. to get significant improvment..Overall, elavil has helped me more than it has hurt! It is probably the most important part of the strategy to wellness from IBS/fibro for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2001)

Sorry to appear stupid... but can someone explain the difference between IBS C and IBS D. Are there others too?Hope you can help.Keeragh


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Keeragh, IBS-C is constipation, and IBS-D is diarrhea. I think there is another one (could be G for GERD - gastrenterological reflux disorder?). Basically, I think this may be just a colloiquial-type abbreviation that people use to personally identify it here and more expedient, as they don't have to type it out every time. If anyone can give me info that would differ from this, feel free.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2001)

Moldie,Thanks for the explanation. It's so simple & obvious - I do feel stupid. !!K.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

There are no stupid questions Keeragh!Debbie


----------

